# Mech mode



## Renoster (10/4/18)

Hey guys, I purchased a vgod pro 150 with vgod pro rda, as you know it can be vaped in mech mode, I know ohms law ect... what I would like to know, it is a dual battery mod and if I am correct the batteries is in parralel, so this means the amp load devides between the batteries, and with vtc5 batteries that can handle 20 amps, means that I can pull 40 amps safely, and obviously meaning that I can go lower with the ohms, I want to take the step to mech to feel if there is any difference from regulated. Thanx


----------



## Raindance (10/4/18)

Renoster said:


> Hey guys, I purchased a vgod pro 150 with vgod pro rda, as you know it can be vaped in mech mode, I know ohms law ect... what I would like to know, it is a dual battery mod and if I am correct the batteries is in parralel, so this means the amp load devides between the batteries, and with vtc5 batteries that can handle 20 amps, means that I can pull 40 amps safely, and obviously meaning that I can go lower with the ohms, I want to take the step to mech to feel if there is any difference from regulated. Thanx


Hi @Renoster, It means you can pull 40 watt max, not safely, not safely at all in fact. Also, not being sure if it is parallel or serial means you are assuming which is not a comfortable situation. Then again, Mech Mode on a regulated device could imply the safeties are in place but now I am assuming.

Please confirm the configuration and safeties in place before you proceed.

Regards

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Renoster (10/4/18)

Raindance said:


> Hi @Renoster, It means you can pull 40 watt max, not safely, not safely at all in fact. Also, not being sure if it is parallel or serial means you are assuming which is not a comfortable situation. Then again, Mech Mode on a regulated device could imply the safeties are in place but now I am assuming.
> 
> Please confirm the configuration and safeties in place before you proceed.
> 
> Regards


Yes you are right I am assuming parralel wich is not safe to assume, dont know where I can find out, thanx for the reply, dont worry I wont try anything stupid as I do love my ugly face and dont want it worse hahaha

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Raindance (10/4/18)

@Renoster, have a look here. I see there is a video as well. Have not seen it but may contain some more information.

https://officialvgod.com/pro150-box-mod.html

Regards


----------



## GerritVisagie (10/4/18)

interesting tread. 
i like how you think. 
however, the chip stays in play, and to get to 200W the batts will need to be in series config, however what is to say the chip is not bypassed but simply set to 4.2v and off you go. (ASSUMING) 

again, interesting tread, thanx, its gonna be a good read.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre (10/4/18)

This review says it is in parallel in mech mode and serial in the other modes. I think you should try and confirm this - maybe by emailing VGOD at support@officialvgod.com

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Renoster (11/4/18)

Raindance said:


> @Renoster, have a look here. I see there is a video as well. Have not seen it but may contain some more information.
> 
> https://officialvgod.com/pro150-box-mod.html
> 
> Regards


Thanx for the help, the video has got some cool tricks haha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Renoster (11/4/18)

Andre said:


> This review says it is in parallel in mech mode and serial in the other modes. I think you should try and confirm this - maybe by emailing VGOD at support@officialvgod.com


Wow nice review I will confirm with them thanx

Reactions: Like 1


----------

